# Virginia Hunters Read This!!



## atjunkie

http://www.roanoke.com/outdoors/billcochran/wb/xp-index

Additional License!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AdamG

Thats if and when, not set in stone. I dont bear hunt, or have any desire to shoot one if it comes walking by, so it wouldnt bother me.


----------



## HUNTERMAGNUM

I hope this does not fly. I am not a bear hunter as such but I do hunt the mountains for one week during bear season and have found where they are. I would love to arrow one while deer hunting and bear hunting during this week. I will not buy a separate bear tag if this passes.


----------



## Super 91

Why change what is working just fine? The hunters that actually take a bear that happens by is a very low percentage overall anyway. I've always been glad to have my bear tag on my big game stamp and have hunted areas due to the fact it had bear sign. They are just going to make it more expensive and drive more people to do something either illegal or away from the sport due to the money factor. Stupid if you ask me. Leave it the way it is.


----------



## 2rjs

Where I hunt there seems to be friction between some of the Deer Hunters and Bear hunters. The Bear Hunters seem to believe that Bow hunters mangle thier bears and shouldn't be hunting them. The deer hunters complain about the dogs running deer.

I think its a shame that the Bear hunters are trying to run the cost up of a sport that seems to be getting more expensive each year anyways.


----------



## builditall

The way I look at it is that I'm already paying about $75 to hunt each year as it is. If I have to pay another $25 on top of that to shoot a bear ($100 +) ....forget it!!


----------



## Bo Bob

The article states "dedicated houndsmen" what a joke. They go one to state that "regular" hunters should not be allowed to shoot the bear just because it happened by them. 
I guess I have a different outlook on things being I grew up in PA. Bears are HUNTED there, not run with dogs until they tree. Same goes for deer. Dogs found chasing deer get shot.
Would love to have the chance of taking a bear with the bow, but would I buy the extra license--no.


----------



## mtn. archer

this is just another one of those things were they are trying to put us against other hunters.if its for the money it will be passed u know how the vgafd is


----------



## John-in-VA

Just another way to get some more money out of us :angry:.There are a couple bear where I hunt ,only time I ever see them is out of season .I would love to take a bear with my bow ,if given the chance .I guess if it I'll just have to pay the extra money .If I dont I know sure as hell I'll have them all around my stand .We still have it good ,we can take 6 deer 3 turkeys and a bear for 37 dollars now.Dont get me wrong I hate to see anything go up .


----------



## atjunkie

Theres a link at the bottom for comments, I know it won't help but leave one anyway. Houndsmen what a freakin joke.


----------



## jmundy

As a life long resident of central Virginia I have had numerous encounters with the "dedicated houndsmen". Most of them not enjoyable from my perspective. Who wouldn't want to have their solitude and hunt disrupted by a pack of hounds running through the woods.

Now I don't hound hunt, but I see this a great way to divide the hunters of our state, where the number of hunters is already on the decline. What a great way for the elite bear hunters, (chasers) to alienate their bretheren that much more. As the fellow said who grew up on Pennsylvania, the goal is to run the bear up a tree and then dispatch it. The hardest part of this hunting equation is to be on good enough shape to run and keep up with the dogs.

I don't have a desire to shoot a bear, whether with bow or gun, and I have no problems with folks focusing their efforts on a single species. What I do have a problem with is people wanting the balance tipped in their favor for their special interest. If these folks were seriously concerned about enriching the sport of bear hunting, then why donate their time and money to programs that will helps the bears. Not looking to lock out the youngster or new hunter who happens to kill a bear while deer hunting. 

It is this type of thinking and elitist attitude that is going to divide us hunters and guess who is going to be the winner? All of the anti-hunters, PETA, etc.

We need to work together and become a cohesive group, not a bunch of special interest groups. We can see how well this has worked out in our country in the political arena.

We don't need to help the antis with their divide and conquer tactics.

Whatever the Virginia Game Commission decides won't have an impact on me. I don't use my bear tag now and definitely won't be buying one this fall if it cost extra.

Rant over.


----------



## Southern Sam

Va don't do squat for wildlife around most areas of the state!! The cost of in state licenses are crazy compared to other states resident permits and now more $$$ to spend if this is passed!!:angry: I say :thumbs_do to the additional bear tag!! I shouldn't have to pay more to bear hunt cause I don't use hounds!!


----------



## HOKIEHUNTER07

Leave your comments HERE:
http://blogs.roanoke.com/rtblogs/wildlife/2009/03/02/thoughts-on-the-the-25-bear-license/
I have weighed in several times...


----------



## atjunkie

Thanks Hokie, There is a link somewhere on vdgif for comments to. Can someone look it up and post please.!!


----------



## bltiger

I also do not feel like we have it that bad as far as prices go for licenses in Virginia. I do not want to shoot a bear and would rather have the option to purchase a tag if I wanted to instead of having to pay for the price in the regular license anyways. My one complaint however is if they are going to break out the "bear" tags now does that make the price of our regular license go down??? I think not...


----------



## atjunkie

Your license go down nah, Probably up.
:thumbs_do to put it nicely.


bltiger said:


> I also do not feel like we have it that bad as far as prices go for licenses in Virginia. I do not want to shoot a bear and would rather have the option to purchase a tag if I wanted to instead of having to pay for the price in the regular license anyways. My one complaint however is if they are going to break out the "bear" tags now does that make the price of our regular license go down??? I think not...


----------



## bludb4butr

"Organized bear hunters believe that a bear is such a magnificent creature that it is best left to dedicated houndsmen. It should not, they say, become the incidental target of some deer hunter who blows it away just because he happened to come across it."

Elitists... They the 'VBHA' just want to have all the bears to themselves. And knowing Virginia, a potential $300k will have VDGIF all ears...I wont be surprised at all to see it pass. 

Thanks for the link to 'leave comment'...heading there now.


----------



## 50bowhunter

This doesn't suprise me, the houndsman have been after this for year. All they wan't is more bear to chase because in reality, they kill very few. I know alot of bear hunters, I live in the top bear county in VA, and all they do is ruin the mountains. They tear up the roads, chase the deer to god knows where, and none of them get along with each other. Plus the training season in September is stupid. It is always still 90 degrees, what do you think that does to the bears running for miles in that heat. For some people that claim to love bears, this to me is cruel. There were over 180 bears killed in Rockingham County last year, and we still have problem bears coming into the city and residental areas, getting into everything. The houndsman will never put up these kind of numbers, and then we are going to have a broblem. All hunting with dogs in VA is under attack at this time. These houndsman should be lying low right, its only going to hurt them.


----------



## Buksknr53

I don't see this law passing at all. The state would loose money because they would have to reduce the cost of big game stamps if the bear tag was made seperate. I don't hunt bear and I would not be buying a bear tag. A seperate bear tag would cause a firestorm amongst hunters. I see too many negative issues surrounding a seperate bear license. If the game department were to cave to the desires of one special interest group, who would be next? I hope that those who will be making a decision on the new law have brains enough to see the many problems with this law, and trash it quickly.


----------



## Bo Bob

Buksknr53 said:


> I don't see this law passing at all. The state would loose money because they would have to reduce the cost of big game stamps if the bear tag was made seperate. I don't hunt bear and I would not be buying a bear tag. A seperate bear tag would cause a firestorm amongst hunters. I see too many negative issues surrounding a seperate bear license. If the game department were to cave to the desires of one special interest group, who would be next? I hope that those who will be making a decision on the new law have brains enough to see the many problems with this law, and trash it quickly.


Well,.. they wouldn't HAVE TO reduce the $ for a license. They could say, "Oh Well".


----------



## Super 91

Here is my response from the author of the article.

B


> ob, thanks for taking the time to express your opinions on the bear hunting license and for reading www.billcochan.com. I believe hound hunters and the DGIF miscalculated the response to this. In a few days, DGIF will set up a public response system on its website which you may want to utilize. www.dgif.virgijnia.gov.
> Bill Cochran


I plan on using the link to voice my opinion and hope all that read this will do the same.


----------



## crookedtoe

if the vdgif can profit they will.i think its a crock.im not bear hunter,but if i see one during our season and have a shot id like to have the chance without having to pay extra money just in case.heres an idea,charge all the bear guys that are for this an extra $25 for stamps for all "our" deer and another $25 for all "our" turkeys,if its good for us it should be good for them.


----------



## snoodcrusher

What your step guys. Divide and conquer! Houndsmen are hunters too and some of them also bowhunt. These devisive loudmouths among our own ranks are often more vicious than peta or the antis. ALL hunters need to stand united at a time like this. I'm a dedicated bowhunter and I am friends with many houndsmen and I can say one thing for sure: Houndsmen as a rule are not nearly as arrogant and tight assed as many "bow only" hunters who want to be percieved as the most politically correct humans currently breathing.


----------



## atjunkie

snoodcrusher said:


> What your step guys. Divide and conquer! Houndsmen are hunters too and some of them also bowhunt. These devisive loudmouths among our own ranks are often more vicious than peta or the antis. ALL hunters need to stand united at a time like this. I'm a dedicated bowhunter and I am friends with many houndsmen and I can say one thing for sure: Houndsmen as a rule are not nearly as arrogant and tight assed as many "bow only" hunters who want to be percieved as the most politically correct humans currently breathing.


Sorry I don't want to bash a dog hunter, it's not about them. Well I guess actually it could be since they are the ones pushing it so hard. Taking away something we already have,(and haven't had for long where I live) and maybe a great experience for many youths out there!


----------



## crookedtoe

snoodcrusher said:


> What your step guys. Divide and conquer! Houndsmen are hunters too and some of them also bowhunt. These devisive loudmouths among our own ranks are often more vicious than peta or the antis. ALL hunters need to stand united at a time like this. I'm a dedicated bowhunter and I am friends with many houndsmen and I can say one thing for sure: Houndsmen as a rule are not nearly as arrogant and tight assed as many "bow only" hunters who want to be percieved as the most politically correct humans currently breathing.


VA has had a "big game"license that included deer,turkey,and bear tags for as long as I remember.To charge more and seperate the bear tag out just to appease what basically amounts to a special interest group is a bad move.Whats next,seperate turkey license to keep the NWTF types happy?,or maybe "trophy buck tags"so the QDM program guys arent left out?there has always been division between hound guys and the rest,thats nothing new,and there are good guys and slobs on both sides of that issue.Difference of opinion will always exist.
Yes,we do need to watch our step here,but because allowing the VDGIF to profit from and exploit these differences would be a mistake that only makes it worse.


----------



## John-in-VA

We do all need to stick together as hunters.I dont hunt with hounds ,but I have ben invited to bear hunt with some .Most of the time they dont even kill a bear .Most of them already have killed one ,and just like to run there hounds.As far as the lic 's coming down dont count on it .I think it's just a way to divide us up .


----------



## atjunkie

Link for comments has been posted for any of you that are following this thread.


----------



## atjunkie

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/regulations/comment2009/display.asp


----------



## BigBirdVA

Everyone see who's behind it? Dog chasers. Read the article. The dog chasers don't like it that a deer hunter accidentally runs into and takes a bear while deer hunting. Uhhhh.... how do you specifically still hunt bear when you can't bait in VA ?? 

More money, more money...... If they really want more money and _control_ add in a license to use dogs for deer while they're at it. And then add in a license to hunt on Sundays too. Lets go for it all VDGIF !!! $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## jfish

*They are out of their Mind!*

You would think with all the arguing over hounds last year the Hounders would keep things quiet for awhile. Only more and more proves the accusation of a certain attitude does exist....


----------



## rick64

No surprise on the VBHA's position, look at their mission statement "The Virginia Bear Hunters Association is dedicated to the preservation of hunting bears with sporting dogs" I guess we're lucky they're not trying to eliminate the Bear archery season, this year. 

Tell the VBHA what you think [email protected]

How about a trade-$25 bear tag for elimination of the RTR?


----------



## 2rjs

atjunkie said:


> http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/regulations/comment2009/display.asp


TTT. 

If anyone hasn't done so yet please post your comments on the dgif website posted above.


----------



## Hokieman

Please plan to attend the nearest meeting and take as many people as you can. They need to know we are paying attention!

Hunting & Trapping Proposed Regulation Public Input Meetings

Date
Time
Location
Notes

March 23, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Warrenton
Taylor Middle School
350 East Shirley Ave
Warrenton, VA 20186
Directions

March 23, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Woodstock
600 North Main Street
Woodstock, VA
Shenandoah County Board of Supervisors Meeting Room
Directions

March 24, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Richmond City
DGIF Board Meeting Room
4000 West Broad Street
Richmond, VA 23230
Directions

March 24, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Farmville
Prince Edward County High School
35 Eagle Drive
Farmville, VA 23901
Directions: From the US Rt. 460 bypass at Farmville proceed 1/4-mile south on Rt. 15 and turn left onto Rt. 628 (Eagle Dr.) at the traffic light. Proceed 0.4 mile to the school on the left.

March 24, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Abingdon
Abingdon High School
705 Thompson Drive
Abingdon, Virginia 24210
Directions: From Interstate 81, exit 19 (Abingdon), go 0.9 miles south on Route 11. Turn right on Thompson Drive. The high school is on the right in 0.4 miles.

March 25, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Franklin
Paul D. Camp Comm. College, Regional Workforce Development Center
100 North College Drive
Franklin, VA 23851
(757) 569-6700
Directions

March 26, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Augusta County
Buffalo Gap High School
1800 Buffalo Gap Highway, Swoope, VA 24479
Directions

March 26, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Salem
Glenvar Middle School
4555 Malus Drive
Salem, VA 24153
Directions

March 26, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Warsaw
Warsaw Campus, 52 Campus Drive, Warsaw, VA 22572-4272
Local: (804) 333-6700
Toll free: (800) 836-9379
Fax: (804) 333-0106
TDD: (804) 333-6760
Directions

April 1, 2009
7:00 - 9:00 PM
Chatham
Chatham High School
100 Cavalier Circle
Chatham, VA 24531
Directions: From US Rt. 29 about 1 mile south of the Town of Chatham, turn west at the traffic light onto Tight Squeeze Road (Rt. 703). Proceed approx. one-half mile to the school on the left.


----------



## Moon

*"WE" are too*

You can take that to the bank.


----------



## atjunkie

atjunkie said:


> http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/regulations/comment2009/display.asp


One more bump fellas.


----------



## BigBirdVA

Well it appears they already have the power to add the license fee at any time. Back in 2004 § 29.1-305 was amended and the below was added in. All it takes is a board vote and it's a done deal. I don't remember hearing about it back then. Wonder what else they have up their sleeve? And why the big deal now like it's all new and we're asking your permission? They can do it at any board meeting at any time. 



> B. The Board may create a separate special license for the hunting of bear in this Commonwealth. The fee for such a special license shall be $25 for residents and $150 for nonresidents. A person who obtains a special license for hunting bear shall also be required to obtain the state resident license or state nonresident license pursuant to § 29.1-303. If a special license to hunt bear is established by the Board, the special license required in subsection A shall authorize the hunting of deer and turkey only.


Check out page 26 here:

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/regulations/hunting-trapping-final-staff-recommendations.pdf


And don't miss this part too. Get ready to spend more soon.



> Staff Final Recommendation:
> Staff does not recommend adopting this regulation proposal. *The agency is currently considering various license fee structure formats as it develops options for new revenue streams.* The separation of the bear tag from the deer, bear, turkey license would be premature at this time as the department lacks the authority to alter the remaining deer and turkey tags or create other license options that could benefit other hunters.


----------



## Moon

*The next step*

A deer chasing tag with registered dogs required. :darkbeer:


----------



## highrisen

http://www.dgif.virginia.gov/hunting/regulations/new.asp

Resurrecting this one - it happened!!!! Big game licenses no longer include bear in VA! Here's your chance NWTF to get in on the action so a separate license will be needed for turkeys as well. ***!? I dont hunt bear because I dont want to eat a freaking bear but I would gladly shoot one as a nuisance species where I live.

Did they lower the price of the licenses to compensate for lost privilege? HELL NO

How about a compromise: have your separate license for bears, VBHA members, and lets outlaw hunting with dogs! 

I hope this initiative fails miserably and the bear population explodes.


----------

